# Quid sum miser tunc dicturus?



## Aka-Aka (4 April 2008)

Hvor er Lars?


----------



## Heiko (4 April 2008)

*AW: Quid sum miser tunc dicturus?*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Hvor er Lars?


Whuthisäs?


----------



## webwatcher (4 April 2008)

*AW: Quid sum miser tunc dicturus?*

http://www.vdkc.de/werktexte/requie.htm


> Quid sum miser tunc dicturus?
> Was werde ich Elender dann sagen?


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 April 2008)

*AW: Quid sum miser tunc dicturus?*

Miserere 

ab auditione mala non timebit.
(vom Verhör Schlimmes nicht hat er zu befürchten)
L* mein ich.


----------



## KatzenHai (4 April 2008)

*AW: Quid sum miser tunc dicturus?*

Felix qui potuit rerum cognoscere causas.

In necessariis unitas, in dubiis libertas, in omnibus caritas.

Iustitia est constans et perpetua voluntas ius suum cuique tribuendi.

Nam quod in iuventus non discitur, in matura aetate nescitur.

Ut desint vires tamen est laudanda voluntas.

Bla blabla blubb, blubbus bla blubbantur.


----------



## Der Jurist (4 April 2008)

*AW: Quid sum miser tunc dicturus?*

Situs vi late in
is it ab ernit.


Sieht aus wie Latein, ist es aber nicht.


----------



## KatzenHai (4 April 2008)

*AW: Quid sum miser tunc dicturus?*

Datis nepis potusem Coloneum.


Bleibt unerklärt.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (6 April 2008)

*AW: Quid sum miser tunc dicturus?*

marcus et cornelia in horto ambulant.
Meine erste Lateinstunde...


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 April 2008)

*AW: Quid sum miser tunc dicturus?*

Marcus hodie in Colosseo est. 
Sed ubi est Cornelia? 
Marcus diu expectat. 
Subito videt: 
Ibi Cornelia stat! 
Marcus gaudet et vocet. 
Et Cornelia gaudet et salutat

(wobei ich wetten könnte, dass ich es ohne "diu" gelernt habe)

    Ἄνδρα μοι ἔννεπε, Μοῦσα, πολύτροπον, ὃς μάλα πολλὰ
    πλάγχθη, ἐπεὶ Τροίης ἱερὸν πτολίεθρον ἔπερσε·
    πολλῶν δ’ ἀνθρώπων ἴδεν ἄστεα καὶ νόον ἔγνω,
    πολλὰ δ’ ὅ γ’ ἐν πόντῳ πάθεν ἄλγεα ὃν κάτα θυμόν,
    ἀρνύμενος ἥν τε ψυχὴν καὶ νόστον ἑταίρων.
    Ἀλλ’ οὔδ΄ ὣς ἑτάρους ἐρρύσατο, ἱέμενός περ·
    αὐτῶν γὰρ σφετέρῃσιν ἀτασθαλίῃσιν ὄλοντο,
    νήπιοι, οἳ κατὰ βοῦς Ὑπερίονος Ἠελίοιο
    ἤσθιον· αὐτὰρ ὃ τοῖσιν ἀφείλετο νόστιμον ἦμαρ.
    Τῶν ἁμόθεν γε θεά, θύγατερ Διός, εἶπε καὶ ἡμῖν

Aber das is ja mehr was für Mainzer Jugendschützer (ich hatte das damals nur auf einem T-Shirt stehen und konnte in Lautschrift den Anfang auswendig)
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Odyssee


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 April 2008)

*AW: Quid sum miser tunc dicturus?*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie Latein, ist es aber nicht.


Sirius rät Eigeninitiative?
auch nicht schlecht: "Universitätssittenalibis" 

Hvor er Lars = (dän.) Wo ist Lars (nur so am Rande)

oder, übertragen:
Mangonicus hafniae in Stadelheimium est.
Sed ubi est Larsus?
Larsus est nugivendus in Marbella.
"dolo facit, qui petit, quod statim redditurus est", iudices dicit.
"Poena repeto! Poenarius necessitudo esse!", ecidus postulat. 
"pecus parvus!", mangonicus hafniae dicet.
"minima non curat praetor", iudices respondet, "Nunc est bibendum!"

Und die Moral von der Geschicht:
Oblivisci iniuriae moles minuet.


----------



## Der Jurist (6 April 2008)

*AW: Quid sum miser tunc dicturus?*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Ἄνδρα μοι ἔννεπε, Μοῦσα, πολύτροπον, ὃς μάλα πολλὰ
> πλάγχθη, ἐπεὶ Τροίης ἱερὸν πτολίεθρον ἔπερσε·
> ...



Erzähle mir Muse von dem wendigen Mann, der da sah mannigfalitge Gestade .......... soweit komme ich noch.
oder:
Erzähl mir, Muse,vom wendigen Mann, der die heilige Feste
Trojas zerstörte! Er sah dann auf mannigfaltiger Irrfahrt
Vieler Menschen Städte; er lernte ihr Sinnen und Trachten,
Duldete viel und tief im Gemüt die Leiden des Meeres,
Rang um die eigene Seele, und Heimkehr seiner Gefährten. ....


----------



## webwatcher (7 April 2008)

*AW: Quid sum miser tunc dicturus?*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Erzähl mir, Muse,vom wendigen Mann, der die heilige Feste
> Trojas zerstörte! ....


Nicht dass das BKA hier geheime Terrorbotschaften  zu lesen glaubt


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 April 2008)

*AW: Quid sum miser tunc dicturus?*

ceterum censeo carthaginem esse delendam! (delendam, delendat, delenwasimmer. Kannten die Lateiner  eigentlich auch schon den Sick?)


----------



## Fidul (8 April 2008)

*AW: Quid sum miser tunc dicturus?*

Auri sacra fames!

Das "Lexikon fremdsprachlicher Citate" aus dem Jahre 1888 ist doch immer wieder nützlich.


----------



## Der Jurist (12 April 2008)

*AW: Quid sum miser tunc dicturus?*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Nicht dass das BKA hier geheime Terrorbotschaften  zu lesen glaubt


Schon möglich. Schließlich reiste die Meute randalierend durch den vorderen Orient, wo sie gerade ein Stadt platt gemacht hatten,


----------



## physicus (23 April 2008)

*AW: Quid sum miser tunc dicturus?*

Non vitae sed PHYWE discimus


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 März 2009)

*AW: Quid sum miser tunc dicturus?*

when all is said and done
ach, so einfach ist das? Warum bin ich Vollidiot nicht früher drauf gekommen


----------

